# Free BumGenius for Mums to be...



## chuck

https://www.babiesnappies.co.uk/2010/04/08/try-bumgenius-for-free/

Huff...at last Bounty have a useful freebie now I cant use it!


----------



## anothersquish

I know, Ive seen this...Im upset I didnt get to have one!

Still maybe it will encourage more people to go for reusables....


----------



## Maffie

or encourage more babies :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

it's only a limited offer though so if anyone was to get preggers now it would probably have run out byt he time they get the pack. My OH was releived :rofl:


----------



## ThatGirl

my pack dont have it


----------



## Twiglet

I think it's the spring / summer copy that has the voucher and you have to ask for that at your MW appointment...I have the winter / spring copy but my MW always gives me the new copy when it comes out [despite it having the same info :haha: ]


----------



## Maffie

Dont suppose theres one in the final bounty pack the 6 months+ one, I just got my voucher for that one.


----------



## Rachel_C

It shows how bad the nappy addiction is becoming that I want one even though I don't think an XS would even go round Leyla's leg. :rofl: I just want a teeny little nappy to play with!


----------



## anothersquish

wonder if we could get away with posting a wanted thread in 1st/2nd/3rd tri....I want one incase we manage to get pregnant again by some miracle LOL


----------



## Rachel_C

There must be loads of women who could get one free but wouldn't even consider using it...


----------



## anothersquish

exactly...whereas lil ole us would LOVE them.....


----------



## Jetters

Are they talking about IN the Bounty packs themselves, or in the free Bounty magazine that is always in waiting rooms?

*confused*


----------



## anothersquish

I believe its in the magazine....can you get us all a copy please Jetters darrrrrrrling.......


----------



## Jetters

Yeah! If its the mag that is in the waiting rooms, i've got two appointments there this week so i'll check page 48 and grab a load in my bag :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

oooooh jetters good thinking


----------



## Jetters

Off to consultants today, so fingers crossed it is the free mag!


----------



## anothersquish

Take an extra baggie with you to stash the mags in.....


----------



## Jetters

*points to large handbag*
:rofl:
;)


----------



## Jetters

Damn... a quick google and it seems the mag comes inside your bounty pack (the one the MW gives you) and i've already had one- although I will ask for a new one! :(


----------



## bubbles

Will have to get my sister to pick that up for me at her appointment tomorrow and then I should be able to get myself one at my scan appointment in May :D


----------



## Zarababy1

ooohhh my bestest friend amy is pregnant :mrgreen: wonder if she has one! i wannnt


----------



## buttonnose82

gutted! had my booking appointment today .... yes very late hehe, got my pack and they were still handing out the packs with the winter09/spring10 book in so no free nappy for me & cupcake :(


----------



## anothersquish

Id ask your m/w in a few weeks if you can have the new magazine....Im sure they will be able to get hold of them somehow...OR try and get hold of a pack at your next scan?


----------



## Jetters

I'm back!

It is the magazine that comes in the very first Bounty pack that you get given at your booking in appointments. There's no other way of getting the mag, and if you already have your maternity notes then they know you've already had your bounty pack. 

My nice midwife said she'd sneak me one anyway, but it was the winter/spring pack. She said they had about 15 boxes of those left so god knows when the spring/summers will start to be handed out. What a shame! It's SUCH a good offer! :(


----------



## buttonnose82

I am considering ringing bounty and explaining I only just got my pack but it has the wrong book and seeing if they will send me the new one hehe, what I'd do for a free cloth nappy hehe


----------



## anothersquish

I reckon you should contact bounty....see if they will send you the next magazine


----------



## buttonnose82

I just emailed them saying how I was left disappointed to find my pack still had the old book in and not the new book and asked if it was possible for a copy of the new book, guess we will wait and see now!

amazing what pregnancy hormones do to a girl, no way on earth i would have done that before i was pregnant lol


----------



## Jetters

What was their email address? I'll do it too! :D


----------



## buttonnose82

Jetters said:


> What was their email address? I'll do it too! :D

i sent the email via this ...

https://member.bounty.com/feedback/packs.asp


----------



## chuck

I created a group of frenzied nappy hunting ladies!!! Eek!


----------



## anothersquish

hahaha, I cant wait see if the lady I know was TTC is preggers....If she is she may well get a mag and she isnt interested in cloth at all (shes lovely but does NOT get it!) so I will try and get a voucher from her, I want a teeny tiny nappy to give me hope that I will be able to have another!


----------



## Maffie

i just got this book wheres the voucher?


----------



## buttonnose82

page 64 i think, but check which book you have because i was given the old one still so didn't get it, think it is in the summer/autumn book


----------



## buttonnose82

oop's sorry page 48!


----------



## Maffie

ooh no I got the spring /summer book


----------



## buttonnose82

Maffie said:


> ooh no I got the spring /summer book

ohhhhhh i might be that one!


----------



## Maffie

cant find it in there


----------



## buttonnose82

damn bounty!

i emailed them and complained that the book i was given was the old one .... never heard anything back though lol


----------



## emdeb

I'm going on Thursday for my first apt so i'll have a look in the mag that I get :)


----------



## Maffie

Think i'll ask for the next mag when I get transferred to consultant care


----------



## TTC4No3

Ooh got an appt next week with my midwife; hope she'll be nice enough to give me one of the new packs


----------



## bubbles

I got 2 today because DH stole another pack after I had already taken one. I now have 2 free nappies to claim :happydance:


----------



## Maffie

Which book is it in bubbles


----------



## pinklizzy

Ooh, I didn't get one in the bounty pack I had at booking appt, might ask my mum to try and get hold of a new pack for me -her office is next to MW's!


----------



## bubbles

Summer/Autumn 2010 one


----------



## Maffie

they arent handing that one out here yet


----------



## emdeb

Just back from my midwife apt and all i've got is rubbish in my bounty pack. No magazine, no voucher for the next pack either :( I guess I won't be sending away for my BG now :(


----------



## veganmum2be

my midwife said today, i'm the first person to get this new emmas diary that shes given out
and its the spring/summer2010 one

and it does not have a free nappy thing in.

so must be my local trust is behind everyone else and the new book is the spring/summer not the summer/autumn one to them??


----------



## bubbles

^^ Emmas Diary is different hun. It's the Bounty book that has it. At your next scan see if they have the bounty packs on reception (it might just be mine that leave them out) you should get a book in there and its page 40 something


----------



## veganmum2be

ohh shit yeah.
i knew that emmas diary and bounty were different.

i guess i just had a :dohh: moment whilst looking through it :lol:

thanks hun. xx


----------



## bubbles

^^ Pregnancy is the perfect excuse for silly moments. Tell the truth I used it even after I'd had DS, pregnancy has a lasting effect on the brain don't you know :smug:


----------



## TTC4No3

Saw my midwife this morning; she said they don't give out the Bounty packs and that you get a voucher to go collect one (at Sainsubury's) in the Bounty folders they give; sadly she saw I'd already had been given the folder since my pregnancy notes are in it! So no free BG for me :(


----------

